# Just found out I'm pregnant after having a partial molar pregnancy and terrified !



## ladykara

Hello, 

I had a partial molar pregnancy in jan this year. I was told I had to be tested for 6 months for the tumour to come back and couldn't try again until then, which was the 1st of august ( at the time that felt like forever) , but the day we were told the bad news we made a promise to try on my birthday just once which was the 19 of July only a week early when i would be allowed to try again.

All my tests came back negative every month, we did try on my birthday but thought I missed my window of ovulation and was all ready to start trying middle of this month. I have been waiting for my AF to start and it is now 6 days late. I just did a test today with a digi and I can confirm I'm 2-3 weeks pregnant and going by my dates I'm looking at due date the 10th of April.I have told my husband who can't believe how quickly we have done it again, my mother and best mate because they would hate not knowing straight away and I need their support.

But I'm terrified, not only do I know too little of morning sickness is sometimes bad news ( MC 2001) but I also know too much MS is also a bad sign as that's a symptom of a molar pregnancy. So now Not only will i be worrying about every ache and pain but if I'm not feeling sick and also if I am feeling sick... 

I have told people who if it all went wrong they would need to know to look after my other two children. I want to tell the world but I'm also scared to tell anyone. Being pregnant is suppose to be a happy time but I'm just in fear something will go wrong and I hate lying to my friends who I was suppose to TTC with.

Sorry for such a long post but I don't know who to turn too..X


----------



## gumb69

Firstly Congrats on your pregnancy
I had a partial molar preg in Jan 2010 and we only had to wait 3 months. Luckily i got pregnant on our first month which was a miracle due to our history which is loooong.
Anyhow, i was petrified, but i was monitored really closely with early scans, so i'm sure this will happen for you x


----------



## gumb69

I meant to say we got pg our first month we were allowed to try after the partial molar x


----------



## ladykara

Thank you for posting, They said a year but they normally just let the test run for 6 months due to age. When they told me I had a molar pregnancy that bit didn't really bother me, it was the whole not being able to try for 6 months which broke me... 

I see girls worried about lack of morning sickness, that's what I used to worry about, now I have a load more things to worry about !! 

Thank you again xx


----------

